# Underside of bay window peeling away - exterior - what to do?



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

What might you suggest I do here? 

I'm thinking I scrape the remainder off and hit the ply with exterior white paint...


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Peel stop primer after scraping? ( I'm on a mobile so image is sub optimal ) something is probably wrong - moisture content from humidity, perhaps fluctuating based on the window or panel not being air tight, allowing unconditioned humid and cold dirty air on the inside of the bay?


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

jayhawk said:


> Peel stop primer after scraping? ( I'm on a mobile so image is sub optimal ) something is probably wrong - moisture content from humidity, perhaps fluctuating based on the window or panel not being air tight, allowing unconditioned humid and cold dirty air on the inside of the bay?


Most certainly an issue with moisture as there is sometimes condensation half way up the middle window pane. -- Thanks for the suggestion on peel stop. 

The peel stop will help solve the issue aesthetically, but I may need to finally look into having the window resealed as well, to reduce/eliminate the moisture issue.


----------

